# For Elephant Lovers



## sameer6

Proboscideans










Moeritherium(Extinct), Pygmy Mammoth(Extinct), Platybelodon(Extinct), Gomphotherium(Extinct), Palaeoloxodon(Extinct), Stegotetrabelodon(Extinct), Woolly Mammoth(Extinct), Mastodon(Extinct), Asian
Elephant, African Elephant, Deinotherium(Extinct), Columbian Mammoth(Extinct) and Steppe Mammoth(Extinct)


----------

